# best intake to buy for my 2.5?



## JBare34 (Dec 5, 2013)

What is the best intake to buy for my 2012 Jetta se 2.5?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

What type of power steering do you have? Electronic or hydraulic? Not sure what comes on the new cars. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just buy a Nuespeed P flo --it'll get through emissions. You can't upgrade your manifold on that MK6 Jetta.


----------



## BeerIsGood (Jan 15, 2013)

I believe this would work as far as manifold upgrades

http://www.bsatuning.com/VW-Audi-Integrated-Engineering-25L-5-Cylinder-Intake-Manifold-Power


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

BeerIsGood said:


> I believe this would work as far as manifold upgrades
> 
> http://www.bsatuning.com/VW-Audi-Integrated-Engineering-25L-5-Cylinder-Intake-Manifold-Power


It won't work --the power steering pump is in the way on a MK6 Jetta.


----------



## BeerIsGood (Jan 15, 2013)

As far as I can tell it will, as it's a full manifold replace. It looks like the parts follow along similar to how the current air flow does across the top of the engine; out of the way of the PS reservoir. Here's the link again, the one I first posted didn't work for me. If you scroll to the bottom it also says it fits the mk6 sedan. :beer:

http://www.bsatuning.com/VW-Audi-In...ylinder-Intake-Manifold-Power-Kit_p_1701.html


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

BeerIsGood said:


> As far as I can tell it will, as it's a full manifold replace. It looks like the parts follow along similar to how the current air flow does across the top of the engine; out of the way of the PS reservoir. Here's the link again, the one I first posted didn't work for me. If you scroll to the bottom it also says it fits the mk6 sedan. :beer:
> 
> http://www.bsatuning.com/VW-Audi-In...ylinder-Intake-Manifold-Power-Kit_p_1701.html


The Integrated Engineering manifold will not work with the hydraulic PS pump. Either has to be converted to electric PS, or no intake manifold...


----------



## daslegit (Nov 6, 2011)

I have the neuspeed p-flo, not really impressed with it. I know that it wasnt going to be a real performance gainer however i thought it would make the car sound better. The difference is barely noticeable.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

daslegit said:


> The difference is barely noticeable.


Huh? I've got one too --the difference in throttle response is pretty significant.


----------



## Adrianr514 (Dec 11, 2013)

Get the USP CAI it comes with a remount kit for the power steering and if you have an automatic that too. its like $ for the auto version with the kit and breather filter which you wil need and this set up will work with the integrated engineering manifold. 

thats what im getting next


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Adrianr514 said:


> Get the USP CAI it comes with a remount kit for the power steering and if you have an automatic that too. its like $ for the auto version with the kit and breather filter which you wil need and this set up will work with the integrated engineering manifold.
> 
> thats what im getting next




There is Not a relocation kit out yet for the power steering pump.... without loosing your AC. (izod makes that) So USP does not come with a remount kit for the power steering as its on the complete other side of the motor and doesnt need it. Also if it works with the IE manifold or not it doesnt matter if the power steering pump is still in place because you wont be able to get a SRI in place.


----------



## Russellmaraist (Aug 16, 2013)

I got the AFE Takeda intake. Comes with a dry filter never have to oil it. Cleans with soap and water. Love it!


Be fun, have safe!


----------



## BeerIsGood (Jan 15, 2013)

mldouthi said:


> There is Not a relocation kit out yet for the power steering pump.... without loosing your AC. (izod makes that) So USP does not come with a remount kit for the power steering as its on the complete other side of the motor and doesnt need it. Also if it works with the IE manifold or not it doesnt matter if the power steering pump is still in place because you wont be able to get a SRI in place.



USP did recently come out with one for the MKVI 2.5 sedan. Which does need to have the PS reservoir relocated.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

BeerIsGood said:


> USP did recently come out with one for the MKVI 2.5 sedan. Which does need to have the PS reservoir relocated.


Res isn't the same things as the pump :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm planning on building an intake for p/s cars. I have flanges lined up and Fred agreed to help test. I don't know if I'll do a run, or just a one off to test with, but there it is. Its my first side project when the work season let's up in a couple months. So there's that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I'm planning on building an intake for p/s cars. I have flanges lined up and Fred agreed to help test. I don't know if I'll do a run, or just a one off to test with, but there it is. Its my first side project when the work season let's up in a couple months. So there's that.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I'm planning on building an intake for p/s cars. I have flanges lined up and Fred agreed to help test. I don't know if I'll do a run, or just a one off to test with, but there it is. Its my first side project when the work season let's up in a couple months. So there's that.


:thumbup::thumbup:

I wish I had access to a motor or car with a p/s pump, I would give it a go also, I wanted to a while ago but couldnt find anyone that had one and I didnt want to go buy an engine just for that. I have 3 intake flanges laying around collecting dust at the moment. 

Good luck with it, but I would rather see you finish your other 2.5 project opcorn:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Me too, but one can be knocked out for about 350 and a weekend. The other can't. That and I'm tired of people saying there's no p/s sri's out there. 

But a few things have to happen before the r is finished: I need to get my twincharged jetta put back together and tuned so I can get it to water fest. I need to move cars and shop 1500 miles to their new home. And I need to get my buddies 6466 acura legend 100% done (the 6466 and 6768 are different enough to throw the ic piping off.). And I want to pick up a z31.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

On my 2.5 I am using a Carbonio CAI. Fuel economy increased and according to the butt dyno, power and throttle response have improved too.


----------



## JBare34 (Dec 5, 2013)

MK5golf said:


> On my 2.5 I am using a Carbonio CAI. Fuel economy increased and according to the butt dyno, power and throttle response have improved too.


 did you have to relocate your res?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

JBare34 said:


> did you have to relocate your res?


rabbits/mk6 golfs don't have the reservoir there.


Peter


----------



## JBare34 (Dec 5, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> rabbits/mk6 golfs don't have the reservoir there.
> 
> 
> Peter


Lucky SOB


----------

